# Matching panel - is this normal?



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Just after some reassurance really. We have been linked to a beautiful two year old blue, met his SW, FC etc and paperwork is being prepared for panel. However, we were originally given two dates for MP and having missed the deadline for the first date we are now 'aiming' for the second. Is this normal to be so vague? I've tried to get a firm date and have been assured that the date we've been given is what we are aiming for but that we can't be given guarantees. Apparently the paperwork has to go through quality assurance but it's on track?  Is it unreasonable to expect a firm, confirmed date for matching panel in writing?


I suppose I'm just terrified something will go wrong when I can almost touch it! I feel so connected to this LO and so looking forward to being a mummy having waited for the best part of a decade....


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We were given a verbal 'we are aiming for MP on this date' but didn't get it in writing with the confirmed time until the week before   Congratulations!


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

My LO's SW and child's SW had a big row in front of me about the date for MP!  Unfortunately my SW got her way - later it turned out it was because she was about to go on holiday ...Hope you get a date fixed soon


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks both! I did wonder if a verbal date is par for the course! Everything is couched in vague/opaque language. ****-covering/possible holidays coming up?  Hard not to be cynical.


Lolly did you feel with verbal that you were left hanging a bit? I feel I can't mentally prepare for this properly in case we are delayed again. Or it doesn't happen at all    Need to go with the flow.....


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I did a bit but booked my leave from work anyway and just hoped for the best. If we hadn't had such a great SW I think I would have worried more as little pinks was lovely but totally disorganised! I felt much better once I had the letter in front of me! Although when we turned up for matching panel we were still horribly late in   I think the fear is so normal and carries on until AO to be quite honest... Then a whole world of new mummy fears take over, I still check she's still breathing before I go to bed


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sadly normal, although a good SW working as your advocate can help firm things up.  We got our letter of invitation a day after we attended panel first time round...  ggg


----------

